# Finally, Got some pics of her!!



## showmeyote

Been seeing this albino doe behind my place, she has been missing the trail cams some how! But saw her group of does this morning and snapped some pics, Pretty darn cool.....


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! She sort of stands out don't she? If ya'll get snow she would be hard to spot though.


----------



## bar-d

Kinda sticks out like a sore thumb, don't she?


----------



## Helmet_S

it isn't to often that you see something like this. Pretty cool that you were able to get picture of her. I am surprised that no one has shot her yet.


----------



## hassell

Ya thats pretty neat, wonder if she had a fawn this year!!!


----------



## showmeyote

I talked to all the neighbors close by, i doubt she gets a bullet anytime soon from any of us, they all like watching her


----------



## ebbs

WOW! Saw an albino buck in NE Oklahoma about 5 years ago. Took me a minute because I thought it was a goat!


----------



## Live2Hunt

Very rare, more than people think! Had a friend that raised Tigers, some of his offspring were albino. (White Tigers) I asked him if it is rare to get a albino. He advided me; That its not in the genics, but in the gene they carry, and very rarley would the gene come out to produce a white tiger. He stated; It's the same in all animals, sometimes the gene comes out. This is coming from a man who received 40k for the the animal (he had only a few born), over a long period of time raising them. I believe there are more born in the deer herd due to the population though. But any way, awsome photo.


----------



## ReidRH

Love the Albino animals especially Deer!!


----------



## On a call

There is also a white gene version of white tails. While I raised deer I would frequint the auctions for exotics. There was one lady from here in Ohio who had white tail, not a albino but just pure white without the pink eyes. That however is a gene that does not just pop up here and there...it was very regular. In fact it was the norm once is a while a regular color would come.

SMY...if you could use a spoting scope or binocs see if you can see her eyes.

Very nice too bad you do not get snow ! Keep those yotes dead in your area, she will be a target as will her off spring.

Looking forward to seeing more photos.

Good luck


----------



## Axel

Very Cool pics


----------



## RoughNeck

Very nice pic's of her glad no one wants to shot her , maybe she can pop some young ones out just like her.


----------



## On a call

White deer, cats running around...what else you guys have down that way ??

Sounds to me like a hunters paradise


----------



## knapper

We have some white moose running around up here and they are protected. There was a white black bear down in southeast and they made a special closure on hunting of that color phase in that area. We list three color phase up here Black, brown and blue. They are all black bear but, some are different colors. Blue phase are actually a gray and blue color.


----------



## El Gato Loco

On a call said:


> White deer, cats running around...what else you guys have down that way ??
> 
> Sounds to me like a hunters paradise


He's making Missouri look WAY too good. This is not the state I remember from the 27 years that I lived there. However, if you like it, I do have a home for sale there.


----------



## youngdon

knapper said:


> We have some white moose running around up here and they are protected. There was a white black bear down in southeast and they made a special closure on hunting of that color phase in that area. We list three color phase up here Black, brown and blue. They are all black bear but, some are different colors. Blue phase are actually a gray and blue color.


Are the white ones the ice bears or are they the blues. I read an article on the Indians wanting to protect them because they are supposed to be sacred.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Are the white ones the ice bears or are they the blues. I read an article on the Indians wanting to protect them because they are supposed to be sacred.


 They have them also in NW BC around the Meziadin area, you are not to shoot the white and blue ( glacier ) colored bears!!


----------



## showmeyote

Chris Miller said:


> He's making Missouri look WAY too good. This is not the state I remember from the 27 years that I lived there. However, if you like it, I do have a home for sale there.


Chris you just didnt live in the right place, lol. I love it here I wouldnt want to be anywhere else...........


----------



## showmeyote

knapper said:


> We have some white moose running around up here and they are protected. There was a white black bear down in southeast and they made a special closure on hunting of that color phase in that area. We list three color phase up here Black, brown and blue. They are all black bear but, some are different colors. Blue phase are actually a gray and blue color.


I would enjoy seeing something like that.


----------



## On a call




----------



## On a call




----------



## El Gato Loco

I wonder if she would taste like chicken?


----------



## knapper

They list the three colors and put the white ones under blue phase. I have not seen one because I don't hunt in the area where they are at. They are east of here and it is ok to shoot one, not many are taken due to there location and terrain they live in.


----------

